# What would Happen if Thorin died in the battle of Anzanulbizar?



## Elassar (Jan 29, 2022)

Thorin Okenshield was the leader of the hobbit company who reclaimed Erebor but what would happen if he died fighting Azog in the battle of anzanulbizar?


----------



## Radaghast (Jan 29, 2022)

If it wasn't Thorin it would have to be another dwarf if the story of _The Hobbit_ was to be told. The details would be different and could be anything. 

None if the other dwarves in the book are as proud as Thorin, so the story wouldn't have as much tension.


----------

